# Jack and Sadie feel bad for mom!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They feel bad for their mom tonight, dumb mom got tangled in her newly purchased leads. One of them took of and gave her a really good leash burn:doh:, Mom stay out of the way..LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OWIE!!!!! Bet that hurts! You'll have to be very careful.... you're probably lucky you didn't break anything!
Glad you're OK!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> OWIE!!!!! Bet that hurts! You'll have to be very careful.... you're probably lucky you didn't break anything!
> Glad you're OK!


Yeah it hurts a little (lot's), it was my fault we where all sitting down and I decided to get up and try to untangle the leashes...dumb idea.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> OWIE!!!!! Bet that hurts! You'll have to be very careful.... you're probably lucky you didn't break anything!
> Glad you're OK!


Wow can you imagine me break something, that would be horrible, all the way around.:doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIKES!!! They'll always watch over you Heidi...they love you...
I hope you're ok...but you're a nurse right, so they'll keep you in line!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> YIKES!!! They'll always watch over you Heidi...they love you...
> I hope you're ok...but you're a nurse right, so they'll keep you in line!


LOL, yep even nurses make a dumb move sometimes. My leg will be ok, took care of it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nice of the kids to watch over you since it was their leashes that caused it. Not them.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

were those the LONG, LONG leads??? bet those long leads mean PLAY TIME! and they get extra tuggy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> were those the LONG, LONG leads??? bet those long leads mean PLAY TIME! and they get extra tuggy


 
Yeah the long leads did it...LOL


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh man do I feel for you! Rope burns like that are painful and it looks like you got a DOOOZY of one there! I"m also glad it wasn't worse... I was reading along thinking you were about to explain a trip and fall deal. I am betting that lead burn hurts worse than a fall though too. Poor you! Hope it heals quickly for you! Motrin and Tylenol... LOL.. alternate them.. it might help :smooch:


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Oh man do I feel for you! Rope burns like that are painful and it looks like you got a DOOOZY of one there! I"m also glad it wasn't worse... I was reading along thinking you were about to explain a trip and fall deal. I am betting that lead burn hurts worse than a fall though too. Poor you! Hope it heals quickly for you! Motrin and Tylenol... LOL.. alternate them.. it might help :smooch:
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Thanks it still hurts today, it's all swollen but not infected. They got me good...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update my leg is really hurting bad, I know if it is not better by tomorrow, I'll have to go get some antibiotics. Been keeping it clean, Neosporin and bandaged, but it don't seem to get better, in fact it looks worse. It's all swollen so I know I have to go have it looked at. Oh the fun you have being a dog owner...LOL


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hot and cold packs to bring he swelling down? Leg up too. You should know!!!! That looks sore. I just got through on another post saying anything over 20 foot and you have no control. I've got myself wrapped up in those and it's no fun, actually embarrassing if you have an audience. Those poor babies look like they think they're in the "dawg house"


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Hot and cold packs to bring he swelling down? Leg up too. You should know!!!! That looks sore. I just got through on another post saying anything over 20 foot and you have no control. I've got myself wrapped up in those and it's no fun, actually embarrassing if you have an audience. Those poor babies look like they think they're in the "dawg house"


I know leg up, but gotta work:doh:, it was quite embarrasing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeowie!!!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OWW!! Holy cow that's a nice one. I would've cried like a baby


----------

